# Visual Basic > Visual Basic FAQs >  [FAQ's: OD] How to transfer data between a UserForm and the Office Application?

## RobDog888

Depending upon the Office app your using you can read/write UserForm data to/from either behind the UserForm itself or behind the Worksheet, Document, or Presentation, etc.


Using Excel 2003 for this example:

Add two command buttons (cmdRead and cmdWrite) and two textboxes (txtRead and txtWrite).

How to read data from your worksheet and add into a textbox on your UserForm.

VB Code:
Option Explicit
 Private Sub cmdRead_Click()
    'Transfer the contents of cell A1 on Sheet1 to txtRead (UserForm)
    UserForm1.txtRead.Text = Workbooks("Book1").Sheets("Sheet1").Cells(1, 1)
End Sub
To write out to your Worksheet, just reverse the assignment from the UserForms control(s) to the Worksheet/Range/Cell that you want to write to.
VB Code:
Option Explicit
 Private Sub cmdWrite_Click()
    'Transfer the contents of txtWrite (UserForm) to Cell A1 on Sheet1
    Workbooks("Book1").Sheets("Sheet1").Cells(1, 1) = UserForm1.txtWrite.Text
End Sub

----------


## sweber25

yeah, that didn't work, it kept saying that Worksheet wasn't declared.

----------

